# Anyone actually made a home out of shipping containers?



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Some people are saying it's very doable and cheap and some people say no. What do you think?


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

There used to be a gal out here at a flea market that did. She sold mostly fabric i think, it has been years since I have seen her.
They got the first one as a temp and liked it so added to it. 
I know Beloved wants one for a work shop.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Lot of work to retrofit, almost need walls added inside so you can insulate and wire electric. I would just build small and add on as needed. I like to live with the home built around me, not me trying to fit a cube....James


----------



## seven7seven (Apr 29, 2013)

I would love to do this. I have built several for jobsite offices using high cubes and building stud walls inside to insulate.

The smell inside from the pesticides on the wood floor can be overwhelming so that would need immediate replacing for safe occupancy. 

Containers range from $2500 to $10,000 for the 40'ers plus travel cost.

If you can weld and fabricate it would be great to start with this as a shop option to learn from then perhaps live in.

Plenty of creative ideas out there.

Probably not cost effective but definitely a good conversation starter.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

I just saw a home done with them on the show called Extreme Homes. 
I looked for the episode but found this:

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv-design-sta...and-the-all-stars-winner-is-chosen/index.html

I guess they had a contest in building a home with a shipping container.


----------



## puttster (Oct 4, 2013)

Yikes! 7x20 for a home, well that is a challenge!


----------



## Gaduchman (Nov 15, 2013)

We buy 8x40 containers from the salvage companies to use for storage. Placing them and cutting the needed windows is not a problem - you just need access to welders and their tools. Spray insulation is better than trying to hang rock. It's the cheapest home you can build.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Gaduchman said:


> It's the cheapest home you can build.


Nah....not even close.

But like many of these, my question would be: Why would you want to ?








































































My personal favorites, though they would bust the budget on shipping containers:


----------



## Gaduchman (Nov 15, 2013)

My tipi cost over $5000 completed


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

About $16 to $25/sq foot is not too bad but I just dont see the logic of these things. So much more flexibility with custom or modular. I MIGHT consider one for a shop or cabin but just weird! Btw, I know one farmer here he bought a couple and bought 50 acres for $200K and set it way back in a 10 acre section of woods. Really cool but not for a wife and two teens! Can sort of see here: https://www.google.ca/maps/preview#...9g!2e0!5m2!1saIUeuvNXXVPRhVZwG4xR9g!2e0&fid=5

The road to it probably cost more than the house.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

TnAndy said:


> Nah....not even close.
> 
> But like many of these, my question would be: Why would you want to ?


Well if I was a women, and I was old. And if I had so darned many kids I didn't know what to do. That is why.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

MichaelZ said:


> Well if I was a women, and I was old. And if I had so darned many kids I didn't know what to do. That is why.


This one isn't as fancy..
http://www.shoehouse.us/


----------

